
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (February 2017) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
buf
_Location:_ USA

 _Remote:_ Yes, but can do in-office.

 _Willing to relocate:_ Yes

 _Technologies:_ Most recently rails/react. Everything from setting up servers
to writing css. Have also built several iOS apps in the past and maintained an
android app. Have also done python/django. Not opposed to anything.

 _CV:_
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bufordtaylor](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bufordtaylor)
tl;dr I was the 3rd engineer at Eventbrite, then I was CTO 2 times for a
couple series-A startups, and I founded my own company which went through
Techstars.

 _Position:_ Happy to start as a normal engineer. Would want to work into
engineering management.

 _Email:_ buford@castingcall.club

After my last CTO role, I was so burnt out of working the 12 hour days that I
took a long leave in Europe to visit family. I'll be moving back to the States
in April. I do not currently have a choice city to move to. I spend 7 years in
SF (most of which building Eventbrite), but with the recent insane real estate
prices, I'm hesitant to move back. Here's some good reading material on how
passionate I am about work: [https://medium.com/@buf/how-will-you-spend-
your-11-years-cd6...](https://medium.com/@buf/how-will-you-spend-
your-11-years-cd650c4a9311)

------
Xcelerate
* Location: Atlanta, GA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: Yes

* Skills: Research level machine learning, non-convex and global optimization, pattern recognition, quantum chemistry, molecular dynamics, signal processing and reconstruction

* Technologies: Julia, Python, C, C++, Assembly, JavaScript, Node.js, SQL, MATLAB, Mathematica, Git, HTML, CSS, Google Cloud Compute, Titan supercomputer, Intel Xeon Phi, Nvidia CUDA

* Résumé/CV: [https://nickmcnutt.com/resume](https://nickmcnutt.com/resume) (Still under development, but functional. Suggestions are welcome.)

* Email: nick@utk.edu

I just finished my PhD and completed an interdisciplinary graduate minor in
computational science. The degree is in chemical engineering, but all of my
research is computational and much closer to computer science than chemical
engineering. My work focuses on the use of machine learning to analyze quantum
chemical systems.

I have 14 years of programming experience and 4 years of HPC experience.
Ideally, I am looking for a research position in artificial intelligence
(machine learning) or quantum computing, although any work that involves
computational modeling, applied machine learning, biotech (e.g., drug design
using quantum chemistry), data science, or optimization would interest me as
well.

------
HollyFerguson
* Location: University of Notre Dame, relocating once degree finished (April 2017).

* Willing to relocate: YES! (DC Area, SF-Bay Area, Seattle Area, NY)

* Remote: Yes, prefer to relocate.

* Research Interests: Semantic Technology, Data Engineering, Smart Platforms, Decision Support Systems, Data Science, Spatial Alignments, Multi-Criteria Decision Analysis, Big Data

* Technologies: \- Artificial Intelligence: Semantic Graphs, Linked Data, Ontologies, Design Patterns and Data Modeling, Geo-Spatial, SPARQL Automation, Entity Extraction, Rule Based Systems, Risk and Resilience Simulations, OWL, etc.

\- Programming: Python, SPARQL, GeoSPARQL, RDF/RDFs, Turtle, JSON, JSON-LD,
some C++ and Java, HTML/CSS/JQuery

\- Platform Tech: Prototyping, GraphDB, Virtuoso, Knowledge Base, Reasoners,
REST Endpoints, Flask, Celery, RabbitMQ, RDFLib

\- Looking for full-time research science/industry opportunities.

* Résumé/CV: LinkedIn (Includes all Publications): [https://www.linkedin.com/in/holly-ferguson-a14522a0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/holly-ferguson-a14522a0/) Personal Site: [http://www3.nd.edu/~hfergus2/](http://www3.nd.edu/~hfergus2/)

* Email: hfergus2@nd.edu

------
hive_mind

      Location: on the beach in CA or FL
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no 
      Technologies: javascript, php, python, SPSS, R, machine learning, bitcoin
      Résumé/CV: see below
      Email: profsummergig@gmail.com
    

\------------------

I'm a computer professor in the business school of a university in the Rocky
Mountain area.

I get summers off. I want to visit FL or CA for 3 months during summer 2017 to
learn surfing.

During that stay, I'd like to work for a start-up or some such. Don't need
pay, but sweat equity and a place to crash would be yuuuuuge.

My ideal schedule will be to surf 4 hours a day, and spend 8 hours a day
working at the start-up.

I consider myself well-versed in human communication, cognitive biases, UI/UX
design, pricing, coaching.

Programming languages I dabble in: javascript, php, python.

I'm an expert at SPSS and can work with R. Have knowledge of machine learning,
bitcoin (I did the Stanford MOOC for both).

I'm well read. My regular reads (and YouTube and Twitter addictions) include:

\- Hacker News

\- Nassim Taleb

\- Daniel Kahneman

\- Marc Andreessen

\- Paul Graham (Y Combinator)

\- Scott Adams (creator of Dilbert)

\- Derek Sivers

I'm huge into hacking "learning." I have a PhD, and hope to do a J.D. one day.
Good cook, regular meditator. Originally from India, I have my green card, and
expect to have citizenship by summer.

------
jayliew
,.-~´¨¯¨`·~-.¸,.-~´¨¯¨`·~-.¸-( HAPPY LUNAR NEW YEAR 2017
)-,.-~´¨¯¨`·~-.¸,.-~´¨¯¨`·~-.¸

* Location: SF, Mountain View, San Francisco Bay Area, Silicon Valley, Palo Alto, CA, US

* Remote: Yes (depends on opportunity)

* Willing to relocate: Yes (depends on opportunity)

* Technologies: iOS, Swift, Python, Django, jQuery, full-stack web, DevOps, Redis, LAMP, Postgres, Heroku, Objective-C, Obj-C

* Résumé/CV: [http://linkedin.com/in/jayliew](http://linkedin.com/in/jayliew)

* Email: jayliew at jayliew dot com

* I'm looking for an iOS software engineer / development role. I've previously done full-stack web (Django, Python, jQuery). Computer Science / CS bachelors degree.

* I've worked for 2 YC portfolio companies to date, one of which was a hardware startup (Double Robotics). I've also worked for publicly traded tech companies as a contractor and as full-time employee.

* Contractor or Part-Time (non-full time): OK (depends on opportunity)

* Work authorization: Full work authorization + active US secret clearance

* Other experience: sales development / "discovery" sales, customer development / lean startup, business development

,.-~´¨¯¨`·~-.¸,.-~´¨¯¨`·~-.¸-( / HAPPY LUNAR NEW YEAR 2017
)-,.-~´¨¯¨`·~-.¸,.-~´¨¯¨`·~-.¸

~~~
minimaxir
Don't use ASCII to make your comment stand out.

~~~
shivaas
pretty ingenious I think. why not stand out if you can?

------
greenyouse
Location: Minneapolis, Minnesota

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JS/ES6, Clojure(Script), Polymer, Node.js, jQuery,
Boostrap, Closure Tools, Firebase, Om/Reagent, some React + Angular

Résumé/CV: [https://edbabcock.com/resume](https://edbabcock.com/resume)

Email: ed@edbabcock.com

Hi, I'm looking for a junior front-end position. Last fall I wrapped up a
senior web developer program from Google and Udacity where I built a series of
progressive web apps[0][1]. I used modern front-end concepts like Web
Components, offline-first functionality, web notifications, ServiceWorkers,
and more to build the apps. I have one year of work experience doing mostly
back-end development in Clojure and 4 years of total development experience.
Thanks for your consideration!

[0] [https://github.com/greenyouse/senior-web-developer-
nanodegre...](https://github.com/greenyouse/senior-web-developer-nanodegree)

[1]
[https://profiles.udacity.com/u/edbabcock](https://profiles.udacity.com/u/edbabcock)

------
AlexITC
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes (Prior remote working experience)

Willing to relocate: No (Remote only)

Technologies: Scala, Java, Ruby, JavaScript, Git, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Jax-RS,
Slick, Finatra, Sinatra, Security, Web, AngularJS, APIs

Résumé/CV: I'm a generalist who have worked in several areas (embedded
devices, j2me, android, desktop, web, back-end, front-end), currently I work
mostly creating and maintaining RESTful API's.

I'm focused on writing maintainable, secure and scalable applications, I
always try to apply good coding practices to make the life easier of the
people who will work with my code.

I'm pretty interested in security related things, I've been passionate about
security for the last years, I know about common vulnerabilities (exploit and
prevent) and how to write secure software. It can be good to mention that I
learned to program because I was trying to do revere engineering like 7 or 8
years ago and took assembler as my first language which I learned by myself.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexis-
hernandez](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexis-hernandez)

Email: alexis22229@gmail.com

------
almost_hn
Location: from Montreal, Canada, currently in Tokyo Remote: remote only
(arrange my schedule to overlap with my team every day)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python + web (Django, Flask, AWS, Redis, mySQL, PostgreSQL),
scraping + natural language processing (lxml, Beautiful Soup, pattern),
machine learning (NLTK, scikit-learn), some js (node, jQuery)

resume/cv:
[http://almosteverywhere.github.io/](http://almosteverywhere.github.io/),
[https://github.com/almosteverywhere](https://github.com/almosteverywhere)

email almosthn@gmail.com

Looking for remote consulting or contracting opportunities. Experienced on
distributed, remote teams and with startups. Latest client projects include:
implementing machine learning research paper to automatically extract
publication dates of news articles, adding automated spam bot detection to
Django site with 600k users, rewriting shipping system for 25 million$/year
online retailer and writing social feed back-end for graph sharing site.

Drop me a note to discuss what you’re working on!

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
yuliamasakova
Location: Moscow, Russia

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Negotiable (US, Australia, Asia preferred)
    
      Technologies: DevOps, Node.js, Ruby on Rails, PHP, Symfony, Python, Django, react, Angular, MeteorJS
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/syylwc7i3wz232e/2017_cv_Julia.doc?dl=0
    
      Email: yuliamasakovaweb@protonmail.ch
    

I am Software Architect from Russia with over 7 years of commercial background
in web development and DevOps. I managed highly-available infrastructure and
server automation, have deep insight into Ruby on Rails, NodeJS, PHP
(Symfony), Python. Have expertise as development manager as well. I am looking
for remote opportunities, both leading/management and development/DevOps
roles. Full-time and half-time positions are ok for me at the moment. Willing
to relocate for in-site job as well (prefer to relocate in Asia - Singapore,
Tokyo, Hong Kong, Seoul, or Australia/US). Please contact me via email or
Whatsapp (number in my CV).

------
yuliamasakova

      Location: Moscow, Russia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Negotiable (US, Australia, Asia preferred)
      Technologies: DevOps, Node.js, Ruby on Rails, PHP, Symfony, Python, Django, react, Angular, MeteorJS
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/syylwc7i3wz232e/2017_cv_Julia.doc?dl=0
      Email: yuliamasakovaweb@protonmail.ch
    

I am Software Architect from Russia with over 7 years of commercial background
in web development and DevOps. I managed highly-available infrastructure and
server automation, have deep insight into Ruby on Rails, NodeJS, PHP
(Symfony), Python. Have expertise as development manager as well. I am looking
for remote opportunities, both leading/management and development/DevOps
roles. Full-time and half-time positions are ok for me at the moment. Willing
to relocate for in-site job as well (prefer to relocate in Asia - Singapore,
Tokyo, Hong Kong, Seoul, or Australia/US). Please contact me via email or
Whatsapp (number in my CV).

------
IrinaSokolova

      Location: Chelyabinsk, Russia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: not now
      Technologies: QA, JMeter, Selenium, JSON, JIRA, Git + Bitbacket, REST, SCRUM; TSO/ISPF, JCL, DB2
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/irina-sokolova-512a6095/
      Email: isokolova74@mail.ru
    

8+ years of hands-on experience in software quality assurance of Web, mobile
and client/server applications with 5+ years of test automation experience.
Good understanding of Systems Development Life Cycle and associated iterative
software development processes and methodologies (e.g. Scrum). Extensive
experience in design and execution of Test Plans, Test Cases and Bug Reports,
expert knowledge of Testing Processes. Expertise in functional regression,
integration, cross-browser, cross-platform, stress and alpha/beta testing. Led
distributed QA team of up to 10 people. Good experience in teaching and
organization of student work groups (I have Ph.D in maths).

------
yuliamasakova

      Location: Geneva, Switzerlnd
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Possible
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails, DevOps, PHP, Symfony, JavaScript, Node, react, Redux, MeteorJS, Python, Django, Angular, server automation, Chef, Docker, AWS, DO
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/o3cs67vzx55zh17/2017_cv_full-stack_jul.doc?dl=0
      Email: masakowalove@protonmail.ch
    

\---

I have 7+ years in Software & Web development. Backed with strong Ruby on
Rails, Node (react, Redux, Meteor), Java and PHP (Symfony 2) skills as well as
have a solid DevOps and Software Architect expertise. Would like to consider
remote opportunities as well as relocation (Asia/Australia and US/UK are
mostly considered). I am pretty and confident, responsive and reliable. Have
passionate to work on interesting start-ups, especially in fashion, adult and
FinTech niches, however I find enthusiastic to work for a big company as well.
Would love to hear back from you soon ;)

------
chrisshroba
Backend Python Developer - Freelance

Location: Champaign, IL seeking Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, and Django

Résumé/CV:
[http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf](http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf)

Email: chrisshroba at gmail

I’m a backend python developer and a CS student at the University of Illinois
(UIUC). I have:

● 4 years experience in Python

● 3 years experience with Flask

● 2 years experience with Django

● Basic experience and knowledge with frontend development

I have used both Flask and Django in professional environments and for side
projects, and would love to help you with your project. You can find more
information about my experience in my Résumé.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba)

GitHub: [https://github.com/chrisshroba](https://github.com/chrisshroba)

StackOverflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/2874789/christopher-
shroba](http://stackoverflow.com/users/2874789/christopher-shroba)

I hope to work with you! :)

------
kstenerud
Location: Canada and USA

Remote: Yes (only remote)

Willing to relocate: No

Email: kstenerud@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kstenerud](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kstenerud)

Résumé: I have years of experience up and down the stack, but my favorite is
at the low level, poking hardware if possible.

Technologies: C, C++, C#, Assembler, Java, Python, LUA, MySQL, Postgres, BASH,
learning Rust

Platforms: Linux, Windows, Mac, iOS, Android, Arduino

Notable OSS projects:

[https://github.com/kstenerud/KSCrash](https://github.com/kstenerud/KSCrash)

[https://github.com/kstenerud/ObjectAL-for-
iPhone](https://github.com/kstenerud/ObjectAL-for-iPhone)

[https://github.com/kstenerud/iOS-Universal-
Framework](https://github.com/kstenerud/iOS-Universal-Framework)

[https://github.com/kstenerud/Musashi](https://github.com/kstenerud/Musashi)

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes (i'm on EST timezone)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, React-Native, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R,
Hadoop, Spark

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit, now pivoted to a different product]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

------
formula_ninguna
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, C#, Haskell, Elixir; /secondary/
Perl 6, Assembly, Scala, C, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2c1Rwp9](http://bit.ly/2c1Rwp9)

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

=====================================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years. In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine
learning, etc and it's become one more area I'm interested in.

I'm up for freelance jobs, preferably, big and long-term ones, as well as
permanent remote jobs.

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts)

Blog: [http://alexmaslakov.me](http://alexmaslakov.me)

Thanks && Cheers!

------
codesnik

      Location: Moscow, Russia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Ruby On Rails, Postgres, ElasticSearch, DevOps, Linux, Docker, Google Compute Engine
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexeytrofimenko
      Email: aronaxis@gmail.com
    

My name is Alexey Trofimenko. I have 10+ years of experience both building
software and managing everything technical in several e-commerce and travel
startups. I'm a software developer and hands-on manager, so, depending on the
team/product/scale I can fill full range of roles, from DevOps to Backend
developer, Software Architect, Product manager or even CTO.

I can either utilize my extensive knowledge or Ruby on Rails, which was my
platform of choice since 2007, or can pick up some other technology. In
particular, I'm interested in Erlang, Elixir, Haskell, Clojure, Rust.

~~~
hgarg
Location: Bangalore, India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Python, R, SQL, D3.js, Dimple.js, Android, JavaScript, Machine Learning
Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-0dvfzN-
ZSIeUp3dU9rSGVWOD...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-0dvfzN-
ZSIeUp3dU9rSGVWODA) Email: harish.garg@gmail.com

------
afinemonkey
Location: Currently Amsterdam, relocating to PST-EST

Remote: Yes - remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: javascript, node, python, scikit, nltk, SQL, php, nlp,
functional programming, academic experience in Haskell, OCaml

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Owaws6xTfF6B8rMvNkjD_9o0...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Owaws6xTfF6B8rMvNkjD_9o0TU2Q3mO2EhtCSPLtl50/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: amarin [ at ] uwaterloo [ dot ] ca

===================

Hi, my name is Ale. I'm a passionate developer coding since I was a kid.
Although I have extensive experience developing full-stack for the web, I'm
looking for a remote position that will let me work with data and large
distributed pipelines: machine learning engineer, data engineer.

I have experience shipping real-time NLP systems for information extraction
and classification. I really loved working on ML projects and want that to be
my everyday jazz.

------
ryanchants
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes. Bay Area or Seattle.

Technologies: Python, Java, Scala

Resume/CV: Will post soon

Email: bhchance@gmail.com

I've been doing software engineering at a bank for a year and a half. I'm
tired of the 100% proprietary stack. I'm looking to move to a smaller company
where users and developers work closely together to define goals. In my time
in software development, I have been praised for my communication and
organizational abilities, so I would be willing to move into a Product
Management role for the right company. Whether it's Product Management or,
eventually, engineering management, I'm looking to take my career into an area
where I can facilitate the work of developers. I've also co-organized a local
Python conference and given a tech talk for my company at UIUC. So, working
for a company that loves sharing knowledge and participating in the greater
dev culture would be awesome.

------
hypertexthero
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, depending on the job and timing

Technologies: Design, Drawing, Illustration, HTML, CSS, JS, Python and PHP

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf](https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf)

Email: simongriffee@gmail.com

I'm a multilingual (English, Portuguese, Italian, some French) freelance
designer in NYC currently looking for a job where I'd do mostly design and
illustration but also help out with whatever else may be needed including user
research and testing and client-side and back-end coding. Portfolio:
[https://www.simongriffee.com/design/](https://www.simongriffee.com/design/)
Instagram:
[https://www.instagram.com/simongriffee/](https://www.instagram.com/simongriffee/)

------
kshk123
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (need visa sponsorship outside India)

Technologies: C, C++, Linux, Python, Oracle, TCP/IP, socket programming, SIP,
IMS, WebRTC

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0...).

Email: kshk123@gmail.com

LinkedIn Profile:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608](https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kshk123/](https://github.com/kshk123/)

I am Kaushik, currently working as Technical Lead/Scrum Master in telecom
software product company in India. Extremely passionate about coding and
problem solving. My primary experience is in C++, C and Linux, open to learn
new languages and technologies.

------
boltn
SEEKING WORK - Remote, NYC

Technologies: Ruby, Javascript, Node, React, Haskell, Devops

Portfolio/CV: www.bolton.bio

Email: neill@bolton.bio

\----------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, and serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool stuff
with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
kaslai

      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C++, C, Linux, nginx, ffmpeg, RTMP
      Résumé/CV: http://kaslai.com/resume.php
      Email: kaslai@kaslai.com
      Github: https://github.com/Aslai/
    

I am a self-taught developer who is focused mostly on desktop and server
applications written in C++. I've been programming as a hobby since 2006, with
a lot of focus on designing video games, assorted tools for developing and
modding games, and network utilities.

I would strongly prefer a mid to senior role involving C++ development, with C
being a relatively close second. I'm also interested in junior to mid level
positions dealing with other technologies or languages where I don't know
quite as much, but would be happy to learn.

------
alexeyzab
Location: NYC, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Haskell, Ruby/Ruby on Rails

Résumé/CV:
[https://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf](https://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: zabelin.alex@gmail.com

Hi, I am a self-taught developer. I used to do Ruby/RoR stuff, then switched
over to Haskell in 2016. So far I've built an API wrapper for Shipwire, you
can read about it over here: [https://alexeyzabelin.com/haskell-api-
wrapper](https://alexeyzabelin.com/haskell-api-wrapper)

For my latest projects and open source contributions, take a look at my
github: [https://github.com/alexeyzab](https://github.com/alexeyzab)

I am looking for a junior Haskell back-end role or something that has to do
with FP. Thanks!

------
yfletberliac
Location: Copenhagen, Denmark

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C, CUDA, NLP, TensorFlow, Torch, Matlab, SQL -- most of
the tools that machine and deep learning require to handle its components:
data, model architecture and computing.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yfletberliac](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yfletberliac)
// [https://github.com/yfletberliac](https://github.com/yfletberliac)

Email: yannisfbe@gmail.com

I am currently writing my master thesis on natural language understanding with
deep learning and am looking forward to pursue a career in machine learning
with focus on deep learning. I already have 2 years of working experience into
this field. Feel free to contact me and I will me happy to talk.

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan.

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: It depends.

Technologies: \- Web Development(PHP, PHP/Laravel, Symfony, SLIM, Flask,
Django, Rails, Bootstrap, VueJS)

\- Data Scraping and Automation: Selenium, Scrapy, Beautifulsoup, PhantomJS.
I've scraped and automated sites like Craigslist, Amazon, Rakuten, Glassdoor,
Realestate websites etc. Check Projects Section of my website given below.

\- Payment Integration(Paypal, Stripe, 2Checkout etc), BeanstalkD, Apache
Storm, ElasticSearch, Sphinx.

\- Site performance and optimization. Check my blog to get an idea of
it([https://goo.gl/o1Ry7m](https://goo.gl/o1Ry7m))

\- Database: MySQL, PostgreSQL, MSSQL, SQLite, MongoDb and Parse.

\- DevOps: Vagrant. Homestead

\- Bots: Facebook, Slack etc.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/A5ksZ4](https://goo.gl/A5ksZ4)

Email: kadnan (at) gmail (dot) com

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
alexkaluz
Location: Ukraine

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not now

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, jQuery, Tornado, Asyncio, Celery,
Redis, C++

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/seva99xlc78q08m/CV_Alexander_Kaluz...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/seva99xlc78q08m/CV_Alexander_Kaluzhny.pdf)

Email: alexander.kaluzhny@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexanderkaluzhny/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexanderkaluzhny/)

Python developer. Have 6 years of C++ experience as a corporate employee of
the outsourcing software development and the product-oriented software
development companies. Focused on development of web backends and backend
components. Interested in development of high-load web services.

------
josephcs

      Location: India
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Prefer to)
      Technologies: Python (majorly), JavaScript, ES6, Ruby, Go (novice), PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, AWS. [full-stack, majorly backend]
      Résumé/CV: https://josephcs.com/resume.pdf
      LinkedIn: http://in.linkedin.com/in/josephchristopher
      Email: mail /at/ josephcs /dot/ com
    

I've been an ownership-taking product engineer who's worked with team sizes
small and medium, agile-focused. Been a core engineering contributor to a
multi-tenant SaaS customer support product, alongside working closely with
product & customer success teams offering dev help.

Looking for mid-size teams, preferably in the consumer space.

------
jchio001
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android, java, PSQL, python, bash, React.js

Résumé/CV: [http://tinyurl.com/jrzrj36](http://tinyurl.com/jrzrj36)

Email: jchio001@ucr.edu

\--------------------------

I'm a recent CS grad from the University of California, Riverside (UCR) where
I just recently graduated with a 3.62 GPA. I have experiences working with
Android, java, python, back-end development, and bash both inside and outside
school and have experiences working with web development (standard
javascript/React.js) . I'm mainly looking for opportunities that involve
Android/java/back-end development, but I'm also interested in opportunities
involving React.js. If you have an opportunity for me that you think fits me,
please let me know!

------
felipegalvao
Full-stack web developer with solid skills in Python / Django, HTML / CSS and
Javascript / jQuery. I speak fluent english (IELTS certificate, Band 8).
Currently working as a freelancer and studying and building personal projects
with React.

Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, HTML (HTML5), CSS, Javascript / jQuery,
Bootstrap, SQL, pandas, matplotlib, Excel / VBA

Personal Website / portfolio:
[http://felipegalvao.com.br/en/](http://felipegalvao.com.br/en/)

Résumé/CV: [http://felipegalvao.com.br/static/Resume-
Felipe_Galvao_dev.p...](http://felipegalvao.com.br/static/Resume-
Felipe_Galvao_dev.pdf)

Email: contato@felipegalvao.com.br

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

Fuzzy Logic can help you source, set up, and automate the resources your
product needs to be successful in the marketplace.

With our DevOps process consulting, we’ll make sure your development team is
ready to use the tools we bring to carry your success forward.

We’d love to have a conversation about where your business is going and what
we can do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand|

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. We work with startups from Austria,
Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong in several vertical,
you won't get bored. Join us! Our clients are well-funded, recognised startups
and backed by early stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, DeNA and 500 startups.

\- Senior Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca)

\- Senior Web Developer (Ruby/Rails)
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b)

\- Senior Front-end Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1)

\- Senior iOS developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4)

\- Lead iOS Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/f2ba33f7](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/f2ba33f7)

\- Lead Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/7c2a1e3d](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/7c2a1e3d)

\- Internship - Software Development
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961)

------
wlx
Location: US/Mountain

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Considered

Technologies: linux, solaris, python, C, cfengine, saltstack, javascript,
node.js, react, redux, meteor

Email: hnews [at] will.systems

\--------------------------

20+ years linux/unix systems architecture & infrastructure, sre, devops, with
a focus on security, standardization, and automation

Python, C

More recently node.js, react, redux, meteor, saltstack

I believe in the neverending magic of looking at things differently, and the
neverending magic of the advancing edge of technology. I believe in making
things possible that weren't possible before. I believe in making things
beautiful, and making beautiful things. In everything I do, I aim to create
clarity, consistency, design, precision, beauty, magic, and possibility. I
just happen to be a great unix engineer.

------
chrispecoraro
Location: American (Pittsburgh, PA) living abroad

Remote: Yes (two years experience working remotely both for U.S. and European
companies)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ultra-modern PHP (7.x), Laravel, Symfony, CodeIgniter,
jQuery/Vue.js, MySQL/MongoDB, Git

Résumé: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have worked as a full-stack web
application developer in the U.S. since 1999 and Europe since 2009.

I have a Bachelors of Science degree in Computing and Information Science and
am an author of Mastering Laravel 5, conference speaker (phpDay 2014, PHP UK
2015), and open source contributor.

My native language is English, I speak fluent Italian, and I regularly travel.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
webmaven
Location: Based in Albuquerque, NM (though currently travelling, see
below[0]).

Remote: Yes, please.

Willing to relocate: No, however I am willing to come on-site for an initial
onboarding period and every so often for all-team or all-company functions.

Technologies/Skills:

* Python, Django, Flask, Pyramid, Zope, Plone, Google App Engine, some Ruby and Rails, Heroku, etc.

* MySQL, Postgres, ZODB, SQLAlchemy

* Celery, RabbitMQ

* Javascript, jQuery, Angular, D3.js, C3.js, etc.

* CSS3, Sass, Less, Bootstrap, UI design, graphic design, typography, logos and identities.

* User research, A/B testing, UX, usability, etc.

* Testing, QA, CI, project management

* Technical writing, documentation, community management, marketing

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbernstein](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbernstein)

Email/Hangouts: [michael] (at) [fandomhome] (dot) [com]

I'm an experienced full-stack web developer and designer with experience
making the complex comprehensible and tractable, and I don't turn my nose up
at building and deploying CRUD apps or using Google Sheets as a backend
(sometimes that's all you need for an MVP), so let's talk about what makes
_your_ project unique and the shape of the dent you want to make in the
universe.

As an autodidact with eclectic interests (a bit of an intellectual magpie,
really), I'd like to branch out a bit, and I would be particularly interested
in opportunities (including less senior ones) to gain experience with
designing, building, tuning, and deploying machine learning systems (I am
currently hitting the books to bone up on the necessary fundamentals) and user
interfaces that leverage their capabilities.

[0] Currently travelling in timezone UTC+2:00, wrapping up a 3 month vacation.
Expect to be back in the US in a couple of weeks.

------
navalsaini
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: NodeJs, ReactJs

Résumé/CV:
[http://flipflopapp.com/files/NavalCV_short.pdf](http://flipflopapp.com/files/NavalCV_short.pdf)

Email: navalnovel at gmail dot com

I have 10 years of experience from embedded to web & mobile. My latest open
source project repo is a npm library for implementing two player games with
firebase [https://github.com/flipflopapp/turnbased-games-with-
firebase](https://github.com/flipflopapp/turnbased-games-with-firebase) . I am
using it in a personal project [https://halfchess.com](https://halfchess.com)
(current preoccupation).

------
kamil_rafikov
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to be discussed (in any case standard office work is not
considered)

Technologies: web-based business software development with use PHP/Yii and
related stuff; project management in startup environment; system software
development with use of C++/Java and related stuff.

Resume/CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2016.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2016.pdf) , [http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Softwar...](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Software_Startups_by_Kamil_Rafikov.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

------
kiril-me
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA or Europe

Technologies: java, distributed systems, machine learning

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBha...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBhadSjWmnRnIv6mTlkBU2g/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: post@kiril.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov)

10+ years of large-scale distributed backend systems in Java. Architected
high-load systems, load-test frameworks, web performance monitor dashboards,
lambda architecture. Taught Advanced Java courses, the speaker at Java
conferences.

------
jnorell
Location: Colorado, United States

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux servers and networking, web hosting, apache, mysql, PHP,
wordpress, bash, perl, bind (dns), postfix, junior level javascript/html/css

Résumé/CV:

[https://linkedin.com/in/jessenorell](https://linkedin.com/in/jessenorell)
[https://github.com/jnorell](https://github.com/jnorell)

Email: jesse@kci.net

Linux server/network admin (20+ years) in isp environment, particularly web
hosting services, with devops and some web app programming. Particular
interest in system/network/web security.

Initial part-time availability, possibility of transitioning to full time.

------
crystalPalace
Location: Bloomington, Indiana

Remote: We are only interested in remote work

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, Swift, Flask, Javascript, bash scripting, git,
Lua, Android/iOS development, SQL(SQLite and PostgreSQL), Linux, Haskell, C,
C++, Yesod, Scheme, AWS, Perl, C#, ARM Assembly

Website: www.whiteboarddynamics.co

Email: contact@whiteboarddynamics.co

We are a 2 man dev team with 5+ years of experience in software development,
system administration, and information security . Whether you need a slick
mobile app or scalable web infrastructure we are the right team for the
job.Contact us for a quote or a free consultation to make sure your startup
succeeds or to help your business grow.

Our services include:

* Android application development

* Fullstack development

* MVPs

* Unique and challenging projects of any domain

------
aviraldg
Location: Bhubaneswar, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (web, multiple frameworks like Django and Flask),
JavaScript/Node.js (web, mobile, multiple frameworks like React and Angular),
Android (and much more; check my resume)

Résumé/CV: [http://www.aviraldg.com/resume/](http://www.aviraldg.com/resume/)
or [http://www.aviraldg.com/files/aviral-dasgupta-
resume.pdf](http://www.aviraldg.com/files/aviral-dasgupta-resume.pdf)

Email: aviraldg+whoishiring@gmail.com

I'm an experienced full-stack developer looking for software development
internships for the coming summer or remote work.

------
gmcerveny
Location: St Louis, MO

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Music, Audio, MIDI/OSC, iOS, Swift, Objective C, C, Max,
Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregcerveny](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregcerveny)

Email: greg.cerveny@gmail.com

You can hire me to build new music technology. I've been the technical co-
founder on two music tech startups. Licensed music from major publishers. Went
through Stanford's StartX accelerator. Worked for Techstars. Shipped #1 iOS
apps.

Check me out on twitter to see what I'm thinking about:
[https://twitter.com/gmcerveny](https://twitter.com/gmcerveny)

------
wespisea

      Location: Boston, MA
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Haskell, Python, R, SQL 
      Résumé/CV: https://wespiser.com/resume.pdf
      Email: see resume

I am a data scientist and software developer interested in analytical software
systems. I have experience in academia, where I did hypothesis driven research
for 5 years, as well as 2 years in start ups, where I helped build the the
statistical language features for a programming language in Haskell. I have a
pretty good mix of technical and analytical skills, and can probably help if
your company/project needs both.

------
emcdonald
Location: PST-EST

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React (+Redux), PHP (+Laravel), CSS (+LESS/SASS), Adobe Creative
Suite, Sketch

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/TWGTZ5](https://goo.gl/TWGTZ5)

Portfolio: [https://dribbble.com/evemcdo](https://dribbble.com/evemcdo)

Email: evelynmcdonald@outlook.com

Hey, I'm Evelyn! I'm a full-stack developer with design experience (aka I
won't develop a frontend feature that looks like garbage). I'm currently
living in Amsterdam, but I'm looking for a fully remote, fun new challenge.
Feel free to email me, I'd love to hear about open positions.

------
ddorian43
Location: AL/EU/UTC+1

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Elastic-search/Solr, Postgresql/Mysql, Cassandra, Redis

I do your backend/full-stack. Previously I've done entire SaaS apps, rest-
apis, multi-(threaded/processes/green-threads), realtime analytics, adserver,
won startup weekend, taught a class in college, built webapp for a MIT
research team, worked for big us-franchise and small startups.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...).

Email: Inside resume or inside the account page.

------
raste
Location: Bulgaria, EU

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (preferably)

Technologies: .Net, C#, MVC, Xamarin (iOS & Android), Web Api, Web Forms, Win
Forms, jQuery, KnockoutJS, Entity Framework

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gkolev](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gkolev)

Email: wiraste[at]gmail[dot]com

Looking for opportunity to relocate to any of number countries like Ireland,
Switzerland, UK, Luxembourg, Scotland, Canada to name a few. Used to work solo
and as well in teams, fullstack. Interested in big data manipulation projects
and front end heavy solutions (Angular, React ..) or mobile apps with Xamarin.
5+y exp with 20+ projects.

------
jkimnyc
Location: Manhattan, New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- MOBILE DEVELOPMENT: Objective-C · Swift / RxSwift / CoreData · Realm /
AVFoundation / Mobile Design

\- WEB DEVELOPMENT: HTML / CSS · SASS · Web Design / JS · jQuery / Ruby · Ruby
On Rails / API Design / Amazon AWS / Heroku

\- OTHER AREAS: Photoshop · Graphic Design / UI · UX · Product Design /
Project Management / Source Control · Git / Multimedia Production

Resume: [http://jkim.nyc/resume.pdf](http://jkim.nyc/resume.pdf)

Portfolio: [http://jkim.nyc/portfolio](http://jkim.nyc/portfolio)

Email: j@jkim.nyc

------
benzesandbetter
Top-shelf Python developer with a proven track record for success. Experienced
with Python frameworks including Django, Flask, and Pyramid. I've built
products for startups, Fortune 500's, NGOs, and federal agencies. Excellent
communicator, committed to providing professional, responsive service. You can
expect high development velocity and stable, industrial-strength code.
Capable, conscientious, and consistent.

Location: SF

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, AWS, Postgres, Flask, Django, Pyramid, Linux, Mongo,
Cassandra

Résumé/CV: [http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

Email: zentraal (at) gmail.com

------
xicmiah
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Willing, but would prefer in-office

Willing to relocate: Yes, desired

Technologies: Scala/Java/JVM, PostgreSQL, have been learning a bit of ML and
Julia on the side

Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4771762/Vasily_Shiyan_CV...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4771762/Vasily_Shiyan_CV.pdf)

Email: hn@vsh.fastmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/ru-vsh](https://linkedin.com/in/ru-vsh)

Experienced backend developer, well-versed in scala; some finance/trading
domain knowledge; aptitude for math-heavy domains

------
Macoup

      Location: Denver, CO, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: 
    

Programming: Python, Pandas, Numpy, Sci-kit Learn, GraphLab, Matplotlib,
Seaborn, AWS, Hadoop, Spark, PostgreSQL

Data Science: Statistics, Hypothesis/AB testing, Bayesian Inference,
Probability Distributions, Regression Models, Decision Trees, Random Forests,
Boosting, KNN, Neural Networks, Clustering, Dimensionality Reduction,
Recommendation Systems

    
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3y0AL3FLU-pbkJNbThZYjZwN1E/view?usp=sharing
      Email: coupmark@gmail.com

------
sergey_lapukhov
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes => Europe, USA or Canada

Technologies: Java, Backend, SQL, JavaScript, JQuery, Eclipse RCP

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sergeylapukhov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sergeylapukhov/)

Email: hackernews.me@gmail.com

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

Hello world,

Looking for a team passionate about their work, producing fine code and making
their customers happy.

I have been working extensively with java technologies for the last 7+ years,
desktop and web. Accomplished projects in various domains (developer tools,
GIS, finance). Interested in functional programming, Scala.

Thank you.

------
FascinatedBox
Location: San Diego

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, Qt

Resume: Email if needed

Email: fascinatedbox@gmail.com

Github: [http://github.com/FascinatedBox](http://github.com/FascinatedBox)

I'm a self-taught developer. Quite a while ago I wrote a telnet client in
C++/Qt to satisfy a personal itch. Over the last few years, I've been
designing and building a programming language from the ground up
([http://lily-lang.org](http://lily-lang.org)) while working at Costco. I'm
looking for a role where I'll be part of a team and learn something new.

------
arc_of_descent
Hello,

    
    
      * Location: Mumbai, India
      * Remote: Yes
      * Willing to relocate: Within India
      * Technologies: Linux, JavaScript, Go, Perl, HTML5, CSS, 
        Go, React, webpack
      * Résumé: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30714030/rohan_cv.pdf
      * Email: rohan dot almeida at gmail.com
    

I have more than 10 years experience working as a full stack developer. Very
passionate about creating quality software, and I really enjoy programming.
Please check the links to my code samples which are included in my resume.
Thanks!

------
niallpaterson
Rails + React + iOS + Go developer

====================================

Location: Dublin, Ireland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rails, iOS, Go, React, Haskell, Node.js, Elixir

Resume/CV: [https://angel.co/niall-paterson](https://angel.co/niall-paterson)

Email: npaterson1@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/paterson](https://github.com/paterson) (w/ open
source contributions to Servo and Diaspora)

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/557015/niall](http://stackoverflow.com/users/557015/niall)

------
russon77

      Location: New Brunswick, NJ or New York, NY
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Angular 2, Bootstrap, Materialize, Git, MySQL, MongoDB
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xofiEW8XlEwzFF6NDnW_sasi5O1_qHYPP6iarXqRrLk/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: russon77@gmail.com
    

Looking for a junior developer position, remote or on-site in the east coast.
I am currently working full time for a startup non profit, but looking for
other opportunities.

------
rand005
Location: Remote (EU timezone)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, LESS, SASS, JavaScript(ES5, ES2015+), React, Redux,
TypeScript, C#, ASP.NET MVC and Web API, SQL, functional programming

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/luiwNY](https://goo.gl/luiwNY)

Email: can be found at the top of resume

Experienced web front-end engineer capable of creating top-notch user
experiences. I focus on simple, modular, highly maintainable and performant
solutions. I'm also comfortable with back-end development including APIs,
databases and web frameworks.

------
bohnej

      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Android, XML, PHP, HTML/CSS/JavaScript/jQuery, MySQL/SQLite
      Résumé/CV: Email me
      Email: jrbohne1 [at] gmail
    
      Primarily an Android developer here. 

I have multiple years of Android development experience with 8 months full-
time. 3 personal apps on the play store. I adhere to the material design
guidelines well these days and consider myself to be good in Android product
design.

------
sameera_sy

      Location: Bangalore, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: preferably no 
      Technologies: Java, Python, C, C++, Javascript, PHP, Android, Mysql
      Résumé/CV: https://sam95.github.io
      Email: sameera1595@gmail.com

Looking out for SDE 1, entry level positions. Please visit
[https://sam95.github.io/](https://sam95.github.io/) Confident of picking up
skills and technologies. Looking out for a fast paced environment.

------
__john
Location: Silver City, NM

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, as long as it's in the Southwestern US (NM, TX, CO,
CA, AZ)

Technologies: Python, Flask, NumPy, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Postgres,
Oracle, Linux, SVN, Apache, ColdFusion, and a little Java

Résumé/CV: [http://eden.ai/resume.pdf](http://eden.ai/resume.pdf)

Email: john@eden.ai

I spent the last six years enlisted in the Air Force. I just moved back to
Silver City NM from Asheville NC. I developed web applications to display
climatological data and scripts to process said data.

------
manu29d
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes, please

Willing to relocate: Yes (Visa Sponsored, Pune, Mumbai, Hyderabad)

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, Angular, MongoDB, Nginx, Docker

Résumé/CV: manu29d.github.io

Email: manu29.d@gmail.com

\---------------------------

I'm looking for backend work, Ruby on Rails preferred. I have experience in
the e-commerce, SaaS and B2B media domains. I've worked on Shopify, custom
Rails CMS and engines, written my own micro-CMS in Rails. Experience ranging
from design to deployment (Github/Gitlab/Bitbucket, CI, docker, Nginx), BDD
(Rspec), A/B testing.

------
colmcg

      Location: Rochester, NY, USA
      Remote: Maybe
      Willing to relocate: Yes. Domestic or International.
      Technologies: VMware Suite, Python, Ansible, Windows Server, Linux (CentOS), nginx, MariaDB, HAProxy, Networking, Git, and much more!
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/colummcgaley
      Email: colmcg@eml.cc
    

Graduating College and looking for work as a System Administrator or like
position. I can be the Ops to your Dev. I'm flexible.

------
katchengli
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, SQL, OpenFlow, Python, SDN, Scrum, XML/XSLT/XSD, JS,
OpenStack, Linux, C++

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2BAJjd-2d55VkZENk1PeXZaTkk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2BAJjd-2d55VkZENk1PeXZaTkk/view?usp=sharing)

Email: katchengli@gmail.com

Full stack software engineer, CS Master's graduate with thesis, IBM Extreme
Blue alumni, excited for an opportunity to grow and expand my skills

------
siscia
Location: Milan, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: for the right opportunity

Technologies: R, Python, SQL

Résumé: on request

Email: furfaro.emanuela@gmail.com

Just finished a PhD in statistic. I worked on more "classical" and theoretical
statistics than the AI/ML that are very in vogue in these years, however those
are field that I would like to explore. Right now I can create statistical
models to answer any kind of question about your business or about your
productive processes. I can also works as contractor. Feel free to contact me
for any further question.

------
tiefenb
A/B Testing & Conversion Optimization Specialist

Location: Graz, Austria

Remote: YES, PLEASE

Willing to relocate: NOPE

Technologies: Former Frontend-Dev but also familiar with Full-Stack/Backend in
Node.js. A/B, Usability Testing and Conversion Optimization Expert

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/tiefenb/ll/blob/master/lebenslauf.md](https://github.com/tiefenb/ll/blob/master/lebenslauf.md)

Email: markus DOT tiefenbacher AT gmail DOT com

------
namenotrequired
Location: I'm Dutch living in Florianópolis, Brazil

Remote: Yes (years of remote working experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, NodeJS, jQuery, MongoDB, HTML, CSS, some Python and
PHP

Résumé/CV:
[https://javascriptdebugging.files.wordpress.com/2017/02/bart...](https://javascriptdebugging.files.wordpress.com/2017/02/bart-
sturm-cv-resume-en.pdf)

Email: danamenotrequired@gmail.com

My recent roles were full stack JavaScript. I love debugging.

------
rkdmen
Fullstack Software Engineer, specializing in JavaScript.

Location: New York, NY Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Fullstack Javascript, ES5/ES6, React.js, Redux, Angular.js, MongoDB, MySQL,
Express/Node.js, SASS

Résumé/CV:[http://www.johnkmj.com/assets/Resume_JohnKMJ_Feb17.pdf](http://www.johnkmj.com/assets/Resume_JohnKMJ_Feb17.pdf)

    
    
      Email: Under my Resume

------
proll
Location: New York, USA

Remote: Yes, for the right team and project

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Front-end mostly, javascript, react/redux, backbone.js, node.js,
grunt/gulp, Typescript, D3.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/JvZR6J](https://goo.gl/JvZR6J)

Email: g.polu.shkin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/proll/](https://github.com/proll/)

I am a front-end developer with 12+ years experience of web development.

------
mperepelko
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java 8, Spring, Hibernate, PostgreSQL, Hadoop, Spark, Scala,
Python, OpenStack, Jenkins, Mesos, Docker, Hive, JavaScript, TypeScript,
AngularJS, SQL, XML, HTML 3, CSS 3, Linux, Git, Maven

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3NQUoahv019dGhQc0RpclROMz...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3NQUoahv019dGhQc0RpclROMzg)

Email: mperepelko@gmail.com

------
sokic
Location: Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Python, HTML5, CSS3, React.js, Sass, Git, Adobe
Cloud, Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rHvMsj_pATT0a7gCkNY7mL94...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rHvMsj_pATT0a7gCkNY7mL94R1F9H5Ap1pEJlALSe_M/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: stefan.sokic33@gmail.com

Front End Developer/Software Engineer looking for a summer position

------
lookuprecursion
Location: Brooklyn, New York

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript/ES6, TypeScript, HTML, CSS, Angular, Python, Node,
Flask, SaSS, SQL, Karmine, Jasmine, Git

Resume: [https://arverma.me/resume.pdf](https://arverma.me/resume.pdf)

Email: averma2@binghamton.edu

Whoami: a person that loves building things, challenges and loves to learn and
work on new things. Primarily looking for a JavaScript front end/fullstack
position

------
newgame
Location: Berlin, EU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Web/Frontend (HTML,CSS,JS), TypeScript, React, MobX, Kotlin,
Android, Angular2, Java, Some backend experience (Node, Spring)

Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/story/eugenkiss](http://stackoverflow.com/story/eugenkiss)

Email: eugen@eugenkiss.com

Primarily interested in (mobile) UI app engineering position and, to a lesser
extent, full-stack position.

------
kaylalthomas
Location: Denver

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies: Python, SQL, scikit-learn, Pandas, Numpy, Machine Learning,
Statistics, Flask, Bootstrap, AWS

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/kayla-
thomas](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kayla-thomas)

Email: kayla.thomas@galvanize.com

Looking for a role as a Data Scientist. Currently a teaching graduate level
statistics and machine learning as well as python fundamentals.

------
seraphpl
Code for food.

    
    
      Location: Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Europe/UK)
      Technologies: Golang, AWS, Docker, Redis, NoSql/Sql, emqttd
      Short CV: http://tinyurl.com/anphung-cv
      Long CV: http://tinyurl.com/anphung-cv-long
      Email: <Inside CV>
      Bitbucket: https://bitbucket.org/anphung

------
wluk
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes (in-office preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, Android, SQL, MongoDB, Git, Linux, Graphic Design

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/HkCNqL](https://goo.gl/HkCNqL)

Email: wluk@ucsd.edu

 _Note: Undergraduate at UC San Diego, looking for a Summer 2017 internship. I
'm comfortable with Java and Python (and associated tools), but open to
learning new technologies._

------
arthursfreire
Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android (Java), NodeJS, AngularJS, Python, Electron Framework,
MongoDB, Git.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/wUtKVn](https://goo.gl/wUtKVn)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/arthursfreire](https://linkedin.com/in/arthursfreire)

Email: arthursfeire [at] gmail [dot] com

------
ionis_
Location: Tel Aviv, Israel

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .Net, PHP, Node, Web (and all related: knockout, angular,
angular2)

Résumé/CV: [http://ionisolarz.com/](http://ionisolarz.com/) \-
[https://il.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz](https://il.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz)

Email: jsolarz@gmail.com

------
sanjaybv
Location: New Brunswick, New Jersey

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (within US)

Technologies: Golang, Python, Linux, Backend development,

Applied Machine Learning, scikit-learn, Theano

Résumé:
[https://sanjaybv.github.io/resume.pdf](https://sanjaybv.github.io/resume.pdf)

Email: sanjaybwaj+hn@gmail.com

* 1 year experience in developing back-end web services in Golang.

* Masters Student in Computer Science.

------
aeschenbach
Full Stack Web Application Developer

Location: San Francisco

Remote: Currently, and Yes

Willing to relocate: No, thank you.

Technologies: Javascript, CSS, HTML, Angular, React

Résumé/CV: [http://eschie.info](http://eschie.info)

Email: austin.eschenbach@gmail.com

Full-stack javascript developer with a focus on front-end. Looking for awesome
projects in education, emerging tech, or non-profit.

------
smileprem
Location: Anywhere in US Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Java, AWS Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/premkumarmasilamani](https://www.linkedin.com/in/premkumarmasilamani)
Email: prem82@gmail.com

------
aburan28
Location: Mountain View,San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Python, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS (ECS, EC2, EBS, Lambda, EMR,
S3), Consul, Docker Swarm, Blockchain, Distributed systems

Résumé/CV: [https://aburan.io/resume.pdf](https://aburan.io/resume.pdf)

Email: a.buran28@gmail.com

------
allanvschenkel
“I build delightful products through teamwork, testing ideas, and selecting
the proper tools.”

Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: part of the year

Technologies: Product Manager

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/allanvonschenkel](https://www.linkedin.com/in/allanvonschenkel)

Email: solobass@gmail.com

------
a_imho
Location: EU

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: standard web technologies on front (HTML5/CSS3/JS),
Openresty/Lua/Postgres on the backend, OOP(Java), Devops on Linux, scripting
(Groovy/Python), Docker, CI/CD

Résumé/CV: MSEE / on contact

Email: imho@anonimho.com

Interested in DevOps/Dev/QA positions in that order

------
devkhan
Location: India

Remote: Yes, please!

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android | C# | Python(Flask/Django) | Frontend

Résumé/CV:
[https://devkhan.github.io/DeveshKhandelwalResumeNovember2016...](https://devkhan.github.io/DeveshKhandelwalResumeNovember2016.pdf)

Email: devesh.khandelwal@outlook.com

------
sjenks

      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote:  Yes, depends on opportunity
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:  Java, Android, C#, Git, AWS. Some SQL, and Javascript
      Résumé/CV: http://scott-jenks.com/JenksResume.pdf
      Email: sjenks at gmail

------
mogorman84
Location: Boston, Ma

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Erlang, C, Javascript, Asterisk, Linux, kicad, geda,
pcb, embedded

Resume:
[https://home.rldn.net/~mog/matthew_ogorman_2017.pdf](https://home.rldn.net/~mog/matthew_ogorman_2017.pdf)

Email: mog@rldn.net

------
marlonzbl
Location: Laguna, Philippines

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android, Java, PHP, MySQL, C#

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/marlon-
zabala-779b3050/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marlon-zabala-779b3050/)

Email: marlonzbl (at) gmail.com

------
EQuimper
Location: Quebec Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, React-Native, Redux, Mongodb, NodeJS, Elxir

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/emanuelquimper/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emanuelquimper/)

Email: quimperemanuel@gmail.com

------
antonykwok
Location: London, UK

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: JavaScript ES6, React, Redux, Node.js, Express, Firebase

Résumé/CV: [https://uk.linkedin.com/in/antony-
kwok](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/antony-kwok)

Email: ender018@gmail.com

------
thdn
Location: La Paz, Bolivia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA, Germany) need visa sponsorship

Technologies: C#, Go, Python, Linux, shell/bash, Oracle Technologies, SQL,
PL/SQL, Data Modeling, Data Warehousing, Data Analysis

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: ZGFuaWVscmJAbGl2ZS5jb20=

9+ years experience in development.

------
adheegm
* Location: Indonesia * Remote:Yes * Willing to relocate: No * Technologies:c++, c#, asp.net mvc 4/5, javascript, angular 2, typescript (es5, es6), unreal engine 4 * Resume/CV: email me * Email: adheegm@gmail.com

------
runthru
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate : No

Technologies: Embedded/firmware/C/Linux/Bare-metal

Résumé/CV: Email me if needed

Email: musical.game.bonanza@gmail.com

## Brief Summary ##

* Expert in C.

* Good in low-level systems design and development

* 7+ years of industry experience

* Independently accomplished several passion-driven research projects

------
Lapsa
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/story/arnisl](http://stackoverflow.com/story/arnisl)

Email: arnis.lapsa@gmail.com

------
esra

      Location: Hamburg, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Erlang, Python, JavaScript (node.js, angular)
      Résumé/CV: Email if needed
      Email: bjoern at fac3 dot org

------
desuq
Location: Michigan, Harper Woods

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, Java, Swift

Resume: stackoverflow.com/cv/bfalk

Email: bfalk@umich.edu

Junior college student looking for an internship or junior position in the
listed languages, special interest in Mobile Development

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
amaiti504
Location : Bangalore Remote : Yes Willing to relocate : Yes Technologies :
Python, C#, linux , asp.net, (Html + CSS + Javascript) Resume/CV : On request
Email : amaiti504@gmail.com

------
jacquelineo
Location: Connecticut

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Rust, Linux (x86 and ARM), Scala, Python, consumer 3D printing,
Bash, Haskell, PCB manufacturing, Android

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: jacqueline.outka@aya.yale.edu

------
amaiti504
Location : Bangalore Remote : Yes Willing to relocate : Yes Technologies : C#,
C++ ,Python , Asp.net, Web Services , (HTML + CSS + JS + Ajax)

------
amaiti504
Location : Bangalore

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : C#, C++ ,Python , Asp.net, Web Services , (HTML + CSS + JS +
Ajax)

Resume : On request

Email : amaiti504@gmail.com

------
smileprem
test

